# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello to all people for whom English is native

## n8m

Hi! Russian is my native. I learn English. I searching for people who can help me. I'll help you in learning Russian. Answer me please in this topic.

----------


## Kushnikov

Hi there! English is my native language, I can help you!

----------


## n8m

Have u got a skype? My skype is name-xru
You have a mistake in your signature. "Вы мне помочь" - ошибка. Вот варианты:
Вы мне помогаете, я вам помогу.
Если вы мне поможете, я вам помогу. - the best one
Вы можете мне помочь, я могу вам помочь.

----------


## Kushnikov

No, but I will make a Skype considering that it will only take a few minutes.
How advanced are you with English? You seem to speak well.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Corrections to your original post:   

> Hi! Russian is my native language. I am learning English. I am searching for people who can help me. I'll help you in learning Russian. Answer me please in this topic please.

 Corrections to the poll:  

> Is English your native language?
> Yes
> No
> I'm a tomato

----------


## Lampada

> ...Если вы мне поможете, я вам помогу. - the best one....

 It's not *the best* for Masterrussian for we do not operate the way: "Ты - мне, я - тебе".  :: 
We here are a little better than that, I think.

----------


## n8m

thanks for corrections. *Lampada*. Your offer the best, I agree. It's steady expression in russian. *Demonic_Duck*. I do many mistakes. I see.  ::  . Lets talk in Skype. *Kushnikov*. You ask me about time of installing skype or talking in Skype a day (Спрашивал про время установки скайпа или про то, сколько мы будем разговаривать в день)? My english is pre-intermediate. 
2 All
Lets choose a time and every day (or another order) get conversation in Skype, voice or text. I can every day (with few exceptions) in 8-11 PM (GMT +2). In this case we'll get great experience and help each other. 
Also some questions about English short words, using in internet such as IMHO, WTF, U. List most popular of them please. 
Great thanks

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Internet acronyms:  *LOL = Laugh Out Loud*
LMAO = Laughing My A** Off
ROFL = Rolling On the Floor Laughing *WTF = What The F****
BTW = By The Way
IMO = In My Opinion
IMHO = In My Humble Opinion AFAIK = As Far As I Know *BRB = Be Right Back*
BBS = Be Back Soon
JK = JoKing (or Just Kidding)
BF = BoyFriend
GF = GirlFriend *OMG = Oh My God*
BS = BullS***
AFK = Away From Keyboard
FYI = For Your Information *cya = see you (C = see, ya = you)*
TTYL = Talk To You Later
WB = Welcome Back 
I bolded the most common ones.

----------


## n8m

Demonic Duck, go Skype  ::

----------


## n8m

I like swimming or I like to swim?

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Оба — хороши. 
Я добавил тебя в друзья в Cкайпе.

----------


## Eric C.

"I like swimming" - if you really enjoy the process;
"I like to swim" - if you got used to it and just do it pretty often.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Subtle distinction, I'd say it depends more on context. The two sentences are basically interchangeable, unless you want to say (for example) "I like to swim once a week" or "I like to swim when I have the energy", in which case "I like swimming" would be wrong.

----------


## Ramil

Judging by the results of the poll, the majority here seems to be tomatoes ))) I doubt vegetables are great teachers.

----------


## n8m

do English speaking people use perfect tences in casual speech?

----------


## Demonic_Duck

I have used perfect tenses in casual speech many times... in fact, I have been using them for as long as I can remember!  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> do English speaking people use perfect tences in casual speech?

 What made you ask such a question? That's just like asking "do the Russians use Instrumental case in casual speech?".  ::

----------


## Lampada

> What made you ask such a question? That's just like asking "do the Russians use Instrumental case in casual speech?".

 При мне кто-то спросил американку, учительницу английского: "Do you really use the articles (a, the) in your everyday speech?".

----------


## Eric C.

> При мне кто-то спросил американку, учительницу английского: "Do you really use the articles (a, the) in your everyday speech?".

 Well, from what I heard, a Soviet minister of agriculture once asked the British Queen, when had to speak to her, "do you speak English?"  ::

----------


## Bellatrix

Russian was my native language but English is my mothertongue now. 
I am trying to relearn Russian ^^

----------


## n8m

Ask questions here if needed

----------

